# make buildworld fails in CURRENT



## bofh@ (Apr 26, 2013)

Was trying to update my 10-CURRENT. After synchronizing the source the `make buildworld` fails with the following :

```
In file included from /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Process.cpp:85:
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Unix/Process.inc:75:23: error: use of undeclared identifier 'CLOCK_PROCESS_CPUTIME_ID'
  if (::clock_gettime(CLOCK_PROCESS_CPUTIME_ID, &TS) == 0)
                      ^
1 error generated.
*** [Process.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport.
*** [bootstrap-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [_bootstrap-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Any ideas? What went wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2013)

Why are you trying -CURRENT? It is a work in progress. You should only try -CURRENT if you have a clear understanding how the system works and are able to solve build problems, as it regularly doesn't build. I suggest reading the -CURRENT mailing list.


----------

